
Freelance technical writing opportunities - djkrudy
I&#x27;m looking for more information&#x2F; opportunities on freelance technical writing. I&#x27;ve recently been made aware of this niche, and was told it would be a good fit for me. I currently work as an engineer in the auto industry, and am interested in learning more about technical writing as a career. 
Thanks!
======
eternalban
You should repost this via 'ask'.

